# Toddler cough



## lovemylab

My dd 23 months has a mucousy cough. Looks like she is too young to take anything over the counter. Any suggestions besides steam?


----------



## Asiago

You may wish to research vitamin c to bowel tolerance. I have had excellent results, with my family, using

sodium ascorbate.


----------



## Ethelpea

I've recently started using Livon Lypo-Spheric Vitamin C with huge success. It does, for the most part, bypass the digestive tract, so you're not really titillating to tolerance. Studies indicate that blood serum levels with one packet (1 gram) approximate that of 6-8 grams intravenously. It has come in really handy this winter.

you can check on Livon Labs webpage or the vitamincfoundation dot org for more information.

It is pricey so I save it for the children, but worth every penny as you really don't have to try to get a small child to tolerance. It isn't all that tasty but can be pretty cleverly disguised in applesauce or yogurt or oatmeal or something similar.

edited for a typo.


----------



## lovemylab

I will check out the site, sounds very interesting.


----------



## newmainer

There is a great naturopathic treatment using wet socks at night. I know, sounds weird, but it really helps particularly if she is coughing at night.

After a nice warm tub, and right before bed, you put on cold, wet cotton socks and then *immediately* pull on a pair of all wool or fleece socks and then tuck into a warm bed.

The socks feel cold at first, but quickly warm up. The body focuses attention on warming the feet and that energy acts as a lymphatic pump and pulls fluid from the upper part of the body to the lower part.

Usually the socks are dry within a couple of hours. I have gotten up in the middle of the night to re-wet my socks. It really works well.

Some homeopathic remedies to consider: pulsatilla, or antimonium tartarticum. You can look those up (try www.abchomeopathy.com); pulsatilla is especially indicated for yellow discharge, a loose cough, and a clingy, teary disposition.


----------



## autumnsummers

Hi lovemylab,
I hope your toddler is feeling better, but if not there are herbs that can be useful. Here at Herb Pharm we offer our Children's Winter Compound for overall immune support and Herbal Respiratory Relief to support the lungs. The chidren's dosage for the Herbal Respiratory Relief is 1 drop per 4lbs of weight.


----------

